# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Off Topic Debates

## chromis

I understand why the forum owners created this subforum, so we could get reno debates out of threads, but do you really think it wise to allow off topic threads?  
It opens it up to anyone who wants to get on their soapbox about non reno topics and there are numerous forums on the net that people can debate these opinions. Why here?  
  I don’t believe it will go anyway toward creating an environment where people assist each other, rather create division.  Oh yeah there’s nothing wrong with a healthy debate except who wants to read someone’s political and world views on a renovation forum.  I think I'd rather not know the personal, off topic opinion behind  the guy who just gave me a plumbing tip.

----------


## Ashore

> I understand why the forum owners created this subforum, so we could get reno debates out of threads, but do you really think it wise to allow off topic threads?  
> It opens it up to anyone who wants to get on their soapbox about non reno topics and there are numerous forums on the net that people can debate these opinions. Why here?  
> I dont believe it will go anyway toward creating an environment where people assist each other, rather create division. Oh yeah theres nothing wrong with a healthy debate except who wants to read someones political and world views on a renovation forum. I think I'd rather not know the personal, off topic opinion behind the guy who just gave me a plumbing tip.

   Bit like this thread , someone on their soapbox giving their opinion about what people here should or should not be allowed to say or argue about .
What is allowed here is at the discretion of the moderators, working with neil , if you don't like the topic of a thread then don't read it.
The reason most people come here isn't just the renovation section , it's because the forum is intrestering, sometimes funny and sometimes just a place where you can express your views ( within guidlines and moderator discretion )  , if you were only alowed to ask questions about renovations , or reply to same without any opinions or humor then this forum would close down in a week  in my opinion that is  :Cool:

----------


## rrobor

Totally agree with ashore, everything to some extent is a debate and sticking to some rigid form is just as bad as turning this into the funny pages. If you read the off topics you will see their share of readers is not high. Im sure the moderators take note of that and will adjust as they see fit.

----------


## chromis

I was giving the forum owners feedback on this sub forum. Perhaps I should have put this in the feedback section. (moderators are welcome to move this thread)  
I think the forum has survived without personal political views. I dont think without them the forum will go downhill in a week. That's kind of extreme. I think without a helpful forum community the forum might be worse off.  
"If you dont like it don't read"  
Well you didnt like my opinion but you still read it and I am sure you will come back and read this and tag on your thoughts. So that argument really doesnt have much credence.

----------


## chromis

> Totally agree with ashore, everything to some extent is a debate and sticking to some rigid form is just as bad as turning this into the funny pages. If you read the off topics you will see their share of readers is not high. Im sure the moderators take note of that and will adjust as they see fit.

     So then the moderators decide which off topic subjects are OK. Emissions debates mixed in with political opinion are obviously fine but what about the refugee situation? Would that topic be ok? Or maybe we could discuss the stolen generation and sorry day...or not.... 
What makes this place great is what it does best and that is assistance for renos mixed in with some fun and yes people have an opinion but we all know which topics will create arguments  no matter what forum they are aired in. Be it at work, dinner parties or here.  I can just see it getting out of hand and someone screaming freedom of speech from their soapbox.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rod Dyson

chromis I see this as a community where I spend a lot of time, the forums that allow you to discuss other areas of interest be it political or whatever, are of much more interest to the regular forum users than the visitors. 
It keeps the regular posters that help out on other topics comming back and maintaining an interest in the "community". 
We have had some very intense debate on the emmisions trading amoung a few members here that hold very opposing views.  I think we have all enjoyed our banter with each other without any ill feeling.  I certainly respect the view of others on this topic while I dissagree intensly I enjoy the debate and hold no personal ill feeling to anyone opposing my view. 
I cant see any reason why you would want to get rid of this formum.

----------


## bklooger

mate emission trading is related to the construction industry and is a valid debate. 
the govt is mandating laws regarding buildings that need to be complied with. electric and 3 star hwu are to be out under reducing carbon. incandescent globes banned.  why? where is the debate? 
i now do solar hwu and have to onsell my recs to an agent what are recs? i cant answer that or understand it just sounds like beraucry gone mad. i also dont understand ets but i know ill pay 
cheers

----------


## rrobor

I have had a few posts disapear, and the moderator has replied at times, I believe incorrectly.  But they are only people with their views as well, doing their best. Rod is correct as long as it doesnt turn into a hate session its fine. I think chromis your faith in the members here understanding and accepting rules is rather low. I prefer to believe people are better than that. The off topic section should be like a coffee shop at a wood show, a slight refreshment before we delve into the serious stuff.

----------


## Electron

An excellent point, chromis, but as a new user I'd go wholeheartedly for this part of the forum to continue; if nothing else it's already given me an insight into the personality of the people who can post a technically clinical question or answer elsewhere.  Sure, it does open the door for some to get on a soapbox and discuss topics that have little direct relevance to the general purpose of the forum as a whole but I assume these can be moderated if required and they can be ignored by users if they so choose.  Encouraging open and free debate can certainly bring out some strange ideas, but every so often there's an absolute gem in amongst all the chaff and it's worth the effort for those gems.

----------


## Ashore

> "If you dont like it don't read"  
> Well you didnt like my opinion but you still read it and I am sure you will come back and read this and tag on your thoughts. So that argument really doesnt have much credence.

   You mis-judge me sir and make a silly assumption , I didn't dislike you opinion or the right to express it I simply dis-agreed with it as I have with other opinions posted in this forum , and as you have the right to post them then you must conceede that others have the right to reply , if I didn't wish to read or reply to anything but reno subjects that I could possably be of some assistance with then I would never have read your thread  :Wink:   

> I was giving the forum owners feedback on this sub forum. .

  Once again I disagee If you wanted to give feed back you should have pm'd the owners , what you did was open a thread on the subject giving your thoughts & soliciting opinions  , now when you do that there is a very good posibility that some of the many and diverse people who use this forum may disagree with you as I am sure some who may agree with you , are they the only ones allowed to respond  :No:

----------


## chromis

Ever thought of joining a debate team?

----------


## Ashore

Why thank you for your frank assesment of my wit and wordsmith abilities , I must admit I can usually express myself so that most can understand and comprehend the point I am trying to put forward , but join a debate team , whats the point , a debate team strives to win the arguement by the skill of the whole team being better than the skill of the opposition 's team , not just one speaker having such skill that and debate would be over after they spoke , and becides I'm too modest  :Biggrin:

----------

